# C et C++ > Outils pour C & C++ > Analyse de code >  Outil Vrification de licences

## Bayard

Bonjour

  Je cherche un outil d'analyse de code pour extraire les licences logicielle.
  Est-ce que que quelqu'un connat quelque chose d'autre que l'outil "Black Duck" qui est assez onreux ?

Cordialement

----------

